# عالم الفن > عـالم الفن >  علا غانم : مصر يتم تسليمها لجماعة الاخوان المسلمين

## الحصن نيوز

طالبت الممثلة علا غانم  المتظاهرين الموجودين بميدان التحرير بالرحيل، لاستنئاف الحياة بشكل طبيعي،  مشيرة إلى أنها فكرت في السفر خارج مصر بسببهم. 				


 قالت علا غانم: “انقسم الناس  حول المظاهرات ما بين مؤيد ومعارض، وبعد مساندتنا لثورة الشباب، فوجئنا بمن  يريد خطفها مثل بعض التيارات كجماعة المسلمين في ظل انهيار البلد، ولأول  مرة في حياتي أفكر في مسألة السفر خارج مصر، لتدهور الأحوال هنا بشكل غير  مسبوق”".

لمتابعة تفاصيل الخبر اضغط هنا...

----------

